# A Few Cheesecakes I've made



## sinner

I've been making cheesecakes for awhile and have even sold quite a few. Been on this site and never really seen this dessert section so thought I'd post a few of mine. 

Apple Pie Cheesecake with Apple Crumb Topping












Banana Split Cheesecake











Creamsicle cheesecake







White Chocolate and Strawberry with a Strawberry Gelatin Topping and Oreo Cookie crust






Banana Pudding Cheesecake


----------



## zippy12

Very nice work I am impressed!


----------



## jaxgatorz

I will take 5 of each please..Nice work !!


----------



## joedube70

I am not a desert person..but maybe I could be!
They look real good!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Fancy! They look professionally made! Very appealing! I'm not a dessert person either, but cheesecake is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Those look great!!  I love cheesecake, so if you'd be willing to share the recipe and directions for tha Apple Pie Cheesecake c/w Crumble................
POINT just for the creativity and pics.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

Nicely done!
You are a cheesecake master!!
Al


----------



## sinner

Glad you all like my cheesecakes..here are a few others I've made 

Chocolate







Strawberry Shortcake







Sweet Potato







Turtle Cheesecake
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 made my caramel and chocolate sauce


----------



## meatallica

I gained 5 lbs looking at the pictures!! Beautiful


----------



## sinner

I've been fortunate with getting them right for the most part, I've had people who said they never liked cheesecakes and they love mine.


----------



## Micah Roe

Have you ever smoked a cheesecake? They are a thing, I am tempted to try.


----------



## sinner

Micah Roe said:


> Have you ever smoked a cheesecake? They are a thing, I am tempted to try.



I've actually wondered about it but didn't know that was a thing. I just ordered the A Maze N Pellet smoker so maybe if I get the nerve I'll try it sometime


----------



## Micah Roe

sinner said:


> I've actually wondered about it but didn't know that was a thing. I just ordered the A Maze N Pellet smoker so maybe if I get the nerve I'll try it sometime



I think I will give it a shot this weekend with my smoker tube. I may use apple wood pellets, and then cool it in the fridge for a few hours and then top with a homemade apple caramel drizzle. I'll post pics and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## sinner

Micah Roe said:


> I think I will give it a shot this weekend with my smoker tube. I may use apple wood pellets, and then cool it in the fridge for a few hours and then top with a homemade apple caramel drizzle. I'll post pics and let you know how it turns out.



Look forward to seeing it, looked up one and saw a Smoked Cheesecake with a Burnt sugar sauce..sounds interesting. Either that or Salty Caramel


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG, Sinner,
Those look Beautiful !!:)
They must be Awesome Tasting!!
Thanks for Showing!
Like.

The only Cheesecakes I ever made was in my Sous Vide:
*Mini-Cheesecakes* (Sous Vide)

Nothing like Yours!!

Bear


----------



## sinner

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, Sinner,
> Those look Beautiful !!:)
> They must be Awesome Tasting!!
> Thanks for Showing!
> Like.
> 
> The only Cheesecakes I ever made was in my Sous Vide:
> *Mini-Cheesecakes* (Sous Vide)
> 
> Nothing like Yours!!
> 
> Bear


Those look really good, need to try something like that..maybe add some fruit in the middle of it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

OK you are my hero. I have to forgo the banana ones because of an allergy but the turtle and chocolate are you kidding me? I need some of that NOW!!!

George


----------



## chilerelleno

HOLE E CHIT!
Man do those look freaking fantastic!
Incredibly delicious looking works of dessert.
Wow!


----------



## sinner

Been busy through the Holidays, have had about 10 orders over the last 3 weeks
Pineapple Cheese Cake with a Pine Apple Caramel I made 











Cinnamon Roll Cheesecake





With Frosting










Key Lime


----------



## indaswamp

chilerelleno said:


> HOLE E CHIT!
> Man do those look freaking fantastic!
> Incredibly delicious looking works of dessert.
> Wow!


X2!!!!


----------



## daveomak

Sinner, morning...  I just made my first cheese cake...   It's my favorite desert...  I find the recipes on the net leaves a lot to be desired...  folks change stuff to make them "less fattening"....  HA !!!   Why would anyone eat a low cal cheese cake  ???  Can you help me out with a _REAL_ cheese cake ??
I bought a 7" Fat Daddio's pan...  Fits perfect in my pressure cooker...  The first/last cake was under cooked in the center 1 1/2" diameter so my next cake I'm upping the cooking time by 4 minutes....  Any help toward an authentic recipe would be awesome...  If they are secret, PM me please with the recipe..


----------



## noboundaries

I have no idea how I missed the original post, but I'm sure glad I caught it this time around. WOOOOOOW! My blood sugar spiked just looking at those pics! A standing ovation for sure.


----------



## ab canuck

Sinner that is great, Beauty cakes!!!  multi points on that.... We are cheesecake fans as well, I think I would like a few of those slices too..... A favorite I have been making the last couple yrs was a pumpkin cheesecake with home made ginger snaps crushed up as a crust. I will have to do one and put a picture up. Great job on all yours!!!


----------



## chilerelleno

Ding! Ding! Round Two!

G'gosh man do those look fantastic!
Cinnamon Roll?  You're whispering sweet things into my ears.

Not to mention the Apple Crumble and Turtle posted originally.

I don't care about my blood sugar, Feed Me!


----------



## Winterrider

Those look like they could be at the County Fair for judging. Drooled on my keyboard a little bit.


----------



## xray

Those cheesecakes look sinfully delicious.  My wife always makes two for each major holiday.

We just had Pecan pie cheesecake and double chocolate cheesecake for thanksgiving.

I’m going to show her this because I really want the banana pudding and apple pie ones!! Any chance of posting recipes??

She has a few recipe books but a lot of them don’t have pictures. I eat with my eyes and gained 10lbs looking at yours.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

So do you sell them and ship them or do you just sell them to local customers? That looks better than most of what I see coming out of Cheesecake Factory. 

George


----------



## Lonzinomaker

I couldn't make a satisfactory cheesecake until I tried the instant pot recipe. Works great.


----------



## sinner

RiversideSm0ker said:


> So do you sell them and ship them or do you just sell them to local customers? That looks better than most of what I see coming out of Cheesecake Factory.
> 
> George


Thanks I sell them locally, I've had people who didn't like Cheesecakes before and have loved mine. Many have said that they don't even want Cheesecakes from other places cause they prefer mine which feels good.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Oh man... I got fooled... At first I thought the thread said CHEESESTEAKS! So I thought "Hell yeah!" and clicked on it.

Then I see these sugary concoctions only dreams can come up with! Very nice!


----------



## indaswamp

Cheesesteaks....LOL!!!


----------



## sinner

couldn't figure how to delete post


----------



## sinner

Wanted to try something new so made a Maple Bacon Cheesecake. Made a Maple Glaze to put on top and of course Bacon on that, also put bacon in the batter. Turned out really good.


----------



## Jeff Wright

Holey Moley...Don't tell us bacon cheesecake!!!!!

Divulge all the flavors, as if only the bacon matters.  Very interesting.


----------



## chilerelleno

Maple Bacon Cheesecake?
You sir may be one of the worst teases on this forum.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Seriously a maple bacon cheesecake? You are off the rails. I like how you think.

George


----------



## chilerelleno

I get some killer Maple Bacon donuts from a place near me.
Real bacon crumbled atop super rich Maple creme.
But that cheesecake looks 10x better.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

It's...so beautiful... it hurts to look at it...


----------



## Hawging It

Holy Crap Batman!!! This guy knows his cheesecake!! Beautiful. Bet they taste awesome as well.


----------



## chilerelleno

sinner

If you're so inclined, would it be possible to get your basic cheesecake recipe?
Then I can experiment with toppings and more.
Please, pretty please?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

chilerelleno said:


> sinner
> 
> If you're so inclined, would it be possible to get your basic cheesecake recipe?
> Then I can experiment with toppings and more.
> Please, pretty please?



I'm with 

 chilerelleno
 on this one.


----------



## noboundaries

MAPLE............BACON...............CHEESECAKE...........O.............M.............G!

And I thought I had no boundaries! I bow to the master.


----------



## sinner

5 blocks cream cheese
16 oz sour cream
1 cup of sugar
teaspoon vanilla extract
3 eggs

2 Cups graham crackers..usually 2 packs
Pre bake the crust and a stick of melted butter.
BTW this makes a 10" cheesecake so less cream cheese if your making a smaller one and probably only 8 oz of sour cream. Most cheesecakes are about 8". I've honestly never made a 8" only ever used the 10" springform pan. Make sure all ingredients are at room temperature.

Mix the cream cheese first, then mix in the sour cream. After that is mixed well and smooth mix in the sugar vanilla, then mix in the eggs but only till they are just mixed in  Don't want to over beat when the eggs are in. I bake mine on 300, some say it's ready when the center slightly wiggles but I look for a temperature of 156 or so around the center. 160 is the spot it needs to be but it will get there after sitting in the oven with the door open once it's around 156 or so.


----------



## chilerelleno

sinner said:


> 5 blocks cream cheese
> 16 oz sour cream
> 1 cup of sugar
> teaspoon vanilla extract
> 3 eggs
> 
> 2 Cups graham crackers..usually 2 packs


Cool, thanks.


----------



## mosparky

I had to give it a LIKE. I have been inspired. So many flavor variations that I never would have thought of. Now I'm thinking of a few new ones. I gotta start looking into some of these and nail down the basics of making flavor variations.


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for the recipe...  It'll be put to good use.....


----------



## indaswamp

Big Like for the recipe...


----------



## sinner

Made Mini Cheesecakes Nutella and Pineapple, they were both so good and everybody loved them.


----------



## Bearcarver

OMG!!
More coming--No wonder you call yourself "Sinner"!!
Awesome!
Like.

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Neato! The Hawaiian cheesecakes look good. I feel spring coming and I'm really wanting to put together something with pineapple.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Quit teasing us 

 sinner


----------



## Hawging It

I'LL take a dozen!!!


----------



## sinner

Lemon Meringue Cheesecake


----------



## daveomak

Sinful.....  absolutely sinful....  I'll take 2....


----------



## ab canuck

OMG!!!! I don't want you to stop it!!!! LOL Great looking cheesecakes!!!


----------



## sinner

Reeses Cheesecake


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

I want it!  Right now!


----------



## chilerelleno

Dammit Man, diabetes sucks.


----------



## indaswamp

chilerelleno said:


> Dammit Man, diabetes sucks.


"The road to diabetes will be sweet." 
Hear that one from a dentist friend of mine.....


----------



## chilerelleno

indaswamp said:


> "The road to diabetes will be sweet."
> Hear that one from a dentist friend of mine.....


It was... Hell, sometimes it still is.
Everything in moderation.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

chilerelleno said:


> Dammit Man, diabetes sucks.





indaswamp said:


> "The road to diabetes will be sweet."
> Hear that one from a dentist friend of mine.....



Y'all can chew it... but,  then you have to spit it out.


----------



## ofelles

Man you have a mean streak......and you don't know when to stop!  Oh please don't stop!


----------



## noboundaries

That Reese's cheesecake just about put me into insulin shock. My single like is so impotent. I need a TURBO LIKE....with AFTERBURNERS..….and ROCKET ASSIST!


----------



## sinner

mini Cookies and Cream Cheesecakes
	

		
			
		

		
	













Mini Cheesecakes with strawberry topping







Mini Banana Pudding cheesecakes


----------



## Bearcarver

Sir---"Sinner" is a Perfect name for your culinary accomplishments!!


Bear


----------



## sinner

Did another Creamsicle Cheesecake and got better pictures


----------



## daveomak

Creamsicle....  OMG that looks good...


----------



## drdon

Never saw this before, but HUGE likes. I'm not a desert person, but the wife is. I'm NOT gonna show her this. So far the Apple Pie Cheesecake with Apple Crumb Topping and Reeses have my vote. Can these be made into a light Chocolate (or better yet Butterscotch) mousse? mmmmm Butterscotch Cheesecake!


----------



## sinner

Wanted to try a new Cheesecake so made this Strawberry Shortcake Cheesecake, everybody loved it, was really good and not overly sweet.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

OMG.  That looks incredible.  Big like!


----------



## noboundaries

I'm trying so hard to be good, and now I'm craving that cheesecake. Such "not overly sweet" torture. LIKE!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

noboundaries said:


> I'm trying so hard to be good, and now I'm craving that cheesecake. Such "not overly sweet" torture. LIKE!


I’m with you on trying to be good.  Not so easy, especially on this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

WOW !!!!
'Nuff Said.

Bear


----------



## sinner

German Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## sinner

View attachment 439013


----------



## noboundaries

My wife has one question. WHERE'S LOCAL? (I have a feeling I'll be hitting the road once this pandemic passes!)


----------



## sinner

noboundaries said:


> My wife has one question. WHERE'S LOCAL? (I have a feeling I'll be hitting the road once this pandemic passes!)


Heh I live in North Carolina...thinking about checking and seeing about how to ship them sometime in the future


----------



## noboundaries

I'll be ready to drive cross country by the time this lockup is over. Local enough for me! No passport required. I'll load up a cooler with dry ice and cheesecakes, turn around and head home!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Full of ideas! Something different again! Yum!


----------



## pushok2018

sinner said:


> Heh I live in North Carolina.


Me too!!! Just let me know where you leave and will drive extra miles to pick a few for my wife (and for myself)!!! Those looks absolutely awesome! BIG LIKE!


----------



## gary s

Wow !!!   Nice    Please send samples for further evaluation 

Gary


----------



## sinner

Key Lime Cheesecake with toasted Coconut, was told by a few this is the best one.


----------



## xray

Key lime cheesecake looks awesome! I could see why it’s the best yet.

Can you share a recipe for that?


----------



## daveomak

xray said:


> Can you share a recipe for that?



Read the posts...  He posted his basic recipe....


----------



## xray

daveomak said:


> Read the posts...  He posted his basic recipe....



Found the basic recipe on post #43. I see I responded when the thread first started 2 years ago, probably why I got the notification.

I was just interested in the Key Lime in particular.

This was a bad idea to look at all these cheesecake pictures on an empty stomach. My stomach is growlin’!!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

I tried making one and told the fellas it didn't come out looking like yours, but ended up being good. It didn't seem done and then, before I knew it,  the outside was too done.


----------



## sinner

Here's a new one, Brownie Cheesecake has been very popular, have sold 5 over the last few weeks


----------



## Hijack73

Oh dear God.


I just found this subforum.

This thread.......


O dear God


Make it stop


No - don't stop.....


MORE

FEED ME SEYMORE!!!!


----------



## Hijack73

You inspired me.  I was at the store yesterday and they had cream cheese .69 cents a block.

I moved a few months ago and I went looking for my springform pan in the garage.  It didn't survive.  It's kinda egg shaped now lol.  But, I have a nice glass tart pan so here we went...
	

		
			
		

		
	






That's your basic mix (60% of each ingredient) because I will never eat more than a couple slices.  Cheesecake is something I get tired of super quick.

The blueberries are frozen.  I did cook them down (1 cup blueberries, 1/4 cup sugar, 1.5 tsp cornstarch slurry) for about 3-4 minutes.






This is it out of the oven.

Little bit of chocolate chips in the bottom quadrant as an experiment.

My judgement is that I didn't cook it long enough.  It's great on the edges, but a little gooey in the center.  I baked it at 310 for 35 mins.  Next one I'll go 40 at least.  I did hit it with an instant read and turned the oven off when it hit 158ish and let it sit with the door cracked about 10 mins.

Flavor is great, just that gooeyish nature was kinda offsetting.  The chocolate chips were a fail.  The plain blueberry tastes better.


----------



## ofelles

I gained about 5 pounds just reading that!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

These all look good, but banana pudding would be my choice. Love this thread.


----------



## daveomak

Hijack73 said:


> Cheesecake is something I get tired of super quick.




Oh my !!!   Not me....  I make a cheese cake and it's GONE in a flash.....

..


----------



## sinner

Hijack73 said:


> You inspired me.  I was at the store yesterday and they had cream cheese .69 cents a block.
> 
> I moved a few months ago and I went looking for my springform pan in the garage.  It didn't survive.  It's kinda egg shaped now lol.  But, I have a nice glass tart pan so here we went...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463897
> 
> That's your basic mix (60% of each ingredient) because I will never eat more than a couple slices.  Cheesecake is something I get tired of super quick.
> 
> The blueberries are frozen.  I did cook them down (1 cup blueberries, 1/4 cup sugar, 1.5 tsp cornstarch slurry) for about 3-4 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 463898
> 
> This is it out of the oven.
> 
> Little bit of chocolate chips in the bottom quadrant as an experiment.
> 
> My judgement is that I didn't cook it long enough.  It's great on the edges, but a little gooey in the center.  I baked it at 310 for 35 mins.  Next one I'll go 40 at least.  I did hit it with an instant read and turned the oven off when it hit 158ish and let it sit with the door cracked about 10 mins.
> 
> Flavor is great, just that gooeyish nature was kinda offsetting.  The chocolate chips were a fail.  The plain blueberry tastes better.



Haven't been on the site in awhile, I bake mine at 380 for about 15 min then take it down to 305 for about a hour and a half or a little more. Often I check temp of mine in the center with a thermometer so I'll have a little hole in the center sometimes but I'm ok with that. I look for a temp of around 156 si it gets to 160 or so. Time varies according to what kind I'm baking......have a couple new ones, 

Neapolitan Cheesecake












White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Winterrider

You didn't miss a beat. They still look delicious. . .


----------

